# Interview w/ SM Roland Dantes in current Realfighting issue



## Liam_G (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.realfighting.com/issue7/rolandframe.html

Nice interview, with some great pics of him with Datu Worden and Professor also! Also, I had not seen any of the pics from SM Dantes' body building days ... there's a very cool pic of him together with Schwarzenegger from 1969.

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow.  SM Roland used to be pretty ripped!  I hadn't known he was Mr. Phillipines.


Thanks Liam!


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Jul 20, 2004)

If I am not mistaken this is Jose Villasin (of Balintawak), Roland Dantes is training with in the photo.  How long did Mr. Dantes study Balintawak? Who else in Balintawak did he study under? I believe he also studied under Antonio Ilustrisimo's people (Edgar Sulite of LAMECO?, being one of them), who did Mr. Dantes train with from Kalis Ilustrisimo? and lastly, has Mr. Dantes ever spoken about the differences, similarities, etc. about Kalis Ilustrisimo, Balintawak, and Modern Arnis? It would be great if all these info were in the book set to come out this October.  Thanks in advance.:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 20, 2004)

Liam,

Very cool.  Thanks!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sungkit (Jul 20, 2004)

Most of the pics that were featured were taken by the interviewer from the internet. 

Joe: Guro Roland has trained under quite a few teachers during the course of his FMA training. I am unsure of his time studying in balintawak under Atty. Villasin, but I do know that he has received instruction from Grandmaster Johnny F. Chiuten. The photograph of Atty Villasin and Guro Roland was taken at a meeting inCebu when he was there to promote one of his movies (I think that it was Pacific Connection). GM Chiuten brought many of the balintawak masters and people to meet with Guro Roland.


----------

